# Hedgehog Grove Visit!



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

So my mom is in town this week, eeeek! And I have arranged to go with her to Hedgehog Grove in Toronto this Sunday!

OH I AM STOKED!!

My mom is all excited too! I wonder if we are going to make a habit out of August hedgie visits, as last year when she came at this time we went to meet Daisy!!

So this weekend... I'm going to go meet Ruby and Analade, her kijiji rescue mommy's.... I wonder what they will think of me? 

Will take pictures if Yara has no objections


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I should be going soon to pick up 2 CSW's and I'm hoping I can meet a couple of their hedgies too! Hopefully you take some pics!


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Yay  We went back in April to get Annabelle's (sparkly blue!!) CSBW and got to see some of the little hedgies  they're so nice and friendly and not huffy! Kind of a nice change from our little grump


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Can't wait to see you on Sunday Z  Told the girls that they have some visitors coming, Annalade decided at that to come out of her hedgie sack, of course I said "not now but Sunday" so she promptly decided to wander back in and go back to sleep hehe. Ruby didn't see that impressed and just gave her normal Huffle at me lol.

Quinn - Looking forward to meeting you as well when the wheels arrive 

AB - How is Annabelle doing hun??


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

HAHAH< I've asked Daisy a few times what she thinks of the idea of a sister hedgie... she just puff's at me. Oh dear!!!

HAHAHHA. Perhaps she thinks there will competition for licking my arms!!  

We are super excited!! HAHAH< I'm just overloaded right now, my mom flies in tomorrow night, tomorrow I am going to go look at an 80's car identical to mine.... and then hedgie visit!! EEEEK!! Too much. hahaha. Also being dragged to a work function in about a half hour, we have a Toronto boat cruise tonight, I just made everyone newspaper pirate hats. hahaha.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so jealous! I want to go cuddle Hedgehog Groves hedgies & pet the pups. And maybe nab a little albino.  
Have fun!!


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

You have NO idea how jealous I am right now!  You are such a lucky duck! Please post pictures! (Even though I am horrible at doing it lol )


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Hedgehog Grove said:


> AB - How is Annabelle doing hun??


She's good  enjoying her csbw and new cage. Her surgery went well and healed very quickly and luckily it wasn't cancer


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

OH MY!!

I just realized last night how much of a daze I was in when I went to visit Ruby and Annalade!! I was so rude and excited that I didn't ask about anyone else, not the babies, not any of the other rescues I would have loved to meet!!!

First I met Ruby, who had briefly welcomed me smelling heavily of the treats she annointed with last night, that quickly turned into the large huffing sea urchin pose she took up on my lap for the next half hour. Then Annalade was handed to me, well I feel in love the moment our eyes met!! SWOON!!! That little nose, those white quills, that tiny petite frame that just wanted to snuggle and kiss!!!

Yara, my mother and I loved our visit with you and your special little ladies, we are all anxiously awaiting the day next month when Annalade will be home and with our family!!! I even stopped by fabric land to pick up some material, of which they tipped me off Tuesday is the start of the 40% off members sale, so I am going back. 

Please tell Ruby again is was a delight to meet her and so sorry again for waking her and keeping her out of bed during her beauty rest time. And please let Annalade know how smitten I am with her and that I'll be seeing her soon and be prepared for being a spoiled rotten little lady!!!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, so my camera decided to protest during out visit, it works ok now that my other half tinkered with the settings. HAHHA> I'm usually the one fixing stuff for him, so he was over the moon that he actually fixed something for me.

Anyhoo, here is one of the pictures my mom took, a little blurry, but still!!!  
(she took 3 photos, and baisedly they were all of Annalade, sorry Ruby, but I don't think you'll mind since you were in no mood for company let alone a photo shoot)


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

So glad to hear a happy ending to Annalade's story! I'm envious of your Hedgehog Grove visit, I hope to get myself up there some time in the relatively near future as well.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad you all had succh a good time! She's adorable & will be so happy with you!

Yay!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Z - It was lovely to see you on Sunday. Sorry that Ruby wasn't more up for visitor's lol As I said she hates been woken during the day and then in her mind to be manhandle by someone she didn't know was a little too much for her to handle.

I am sure there are no hard feelings between you two lol Annalade promptly went back to be went I took her upstairs. I am positive that she will love living with you and Daisy and your bf of course hehe She is such a snuggle bug.

Once again lovely to meet you and your mom. I'll see you in a couple weeks time


----------

